# Summer dance mix



## mahler76 (Mar 12, 2016)

Greetings from Athens Greece!. I hope you are in the mood for some well known up lifting songs. Abba, Gloria Gaynor, Donna Summer, Pet Shop Boys, Bananarama, Diana Ross and many many more! https://www.mixcloud.com/BoemRadio/sputnik-on-air-08-05-2016/

Hope you will give me your feedback if you listen. Take care and have fun


----------

